# pioneer elite rear projection tv - picture flashes



## armly (May 31, 2007)

Whenever playing after some warm up. These are quick, faint flashes that try to sustain, near pale blue. 

Could this be the projector unit going out? The unit has a beautiful picture and is about 10 years now.

Would like to fix this if I can.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It could be almost anything dying. After 10 years, this set doesn't owe you anything!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

armly said:


> Could this be the projector unit going out? The unit has a beautiful picture and is about 10 years now.


Sounds like one of the display guns is starting to go. Which Pioneer Elite unit do you have? I've always wanted on but could never afford one. 

Now might be a GREAT opportunity to replace it with a flat panel display. If you're a Pioneer Elite fan (and have the cash to spare and can get the "pass" from the spouse (if there is one)), pick up a Pioneer Elite KURO Plasma set. The KURO plasmas are apparently the "cat's meow" when it comes to plasma sets and should make a fine replacement for your current Pioneer Elite unit.

Peace...


----------



## armly (May 31, 2007)

Found this about the blue flash -- http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=402397 with more than 2200 posts, it think it might give a decent idea.

This could very well be power board/soldering fix. These are suppose to be 'bullet proof' _(half-kidding)_

model PRO 620HD

...Liking this picture better than the plasmas. I guess I could pull the panel and inspect the board, though I've not toyed with tv's. Built a pc.

Could be a reasonble cost with some luck. If I pull the component and send it off. This safe is HEAVY to move, that is.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

armly said:


> Found this about the blue flash -- http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=402397 with more than 2200 posts, it think it might give a decent idea.
> 
> This could very well be power board/soldering fix. These are suppose to be 'bullet proof' _(half-kidding)_


Have you been shooting at it or something? 



> model PRO 620HD


:up:



> ...Liking this picture better than the plasmas.


Yeah, I hear ya. The CRTs are really hard to beat, especially if ISF calibrated. Has yours been calibrated? The reason I mentioned the KURO is it's regarded as THE "reference standard" when it comes to black levels and color richness in plasmas so I figured it would be the closest match to your current TV in terms of color performance. In fact, Panasonic acquired KURO technology from Pioneer.

Good luck!

Peace...


----------



## armly (May 31, 2007)

> Has yours been calibrated?


 Been a few years, I think.


----------



## armly (May 31, 2007)

Very interesting, that Kuro.

I notice that the calibration can be done "from afar" as put on their site: http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Products/HomeEntertainment/PlasmaTVs+Monitors/Enhanced+Content/Monitors ("Calibration" menu bar)

Does this mean, via remote -- without the need for a house call?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I don't know but a "user" calibration will never be the same as a calibration done by an ISF tech. At least, not in my opinion. 

I don't know much about the Pioneer Elite KURO sets other than they are HIGHLY praised on AVS Forum.

Peace...


----------

